# Malt Substitution



## mikem108 (6/10/04)

Does anyone know what to use in place of Carastan Malt?


----------



## wessmith (6/10/04)

Hi Mikey, Carastan is a Bairds Malt trade name and is a light crytal of around 70 EBC. Caramalt is the same animal and can be directly substituted. Used for building body and flavour in lagers.

Wes.


----------



## mikem108 (7/10/04)

Thanks Wes,
While looking for an answer I found a pretty good document, Beer101, someone has spent a bit of time preparing at 
"Removed"
It has the usual American bias but otherwise OK.


----------



## wessmith (7/10/04)

Mikey, that link took me into spam world and also planted a tracking cookie in my registry - and I could not find the pdf file. Seems like there might be a problem with that site!

Wes


----------



## mikem108 (7/10/04)

Yeah sorry 'bout that it worked yesterday
Its also at http://members.cox.net/bis9170-1/Beer101.pdf


----------

